# Colorado Muzzle loader Elk Hunt Gun Suggestion



## NMH5050 (May 14, 2019)

This fall I am going to Colorado for a muzzle loader elk hunt. Colorado does not allow a scope or powder pellets for this season.  I would like to spend around $400-500 on the gun and start practicing with it now. Does anyone have any suggestions on a new gun and a good load for this hunt. Thanks!


----------



## leoparddog (May 14, 2019)

Lyman Great Plains Hunter - .54 cal. a .50 cal will do the trick though if you use the right bullet.  Hornady Great Plains in 385gr (.50cal) or Thompson Center Maxi-Ball is what I'd use.  Basically a big hunk of lead.

No matter what I'd be wanting at least 300gr headed down range and beware, many of those fancy skirted and pointed bullets won't be tough enough for Elk.

This is a little out of your price range but, it gets you a faster twist barrel and a 32" barrel for more velocity than you'll get with the 28" and shorter barrels that are common.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...rifle-percussion-1-in-32-twist-32-barrel-blue


In-line muzzleloaders are legal;
Must be a single barrel that fires a single conical projectile or round ball;
For elk and moose, conical bullets must be at least .50 caliber and round balls must be at least .54 caliber;
If greater than .50 caliber, a bullet or round ball must weigh at least 210 grains;
209 Shotshell primers and B.O.R Lock MZ System bullets are legal;
Pelletized powder systems are prohibited during muzzleloader seasons;
Only open or iron sights are legal during muzzleloader seasons. Sights using fiber optics or fluorescent paints are legal. 
Sabots are prohibited during muzzleloader season. Cloth patches are not considered sabots.


Good luck to you sir!


----------



## NMH5050 (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2019)

I'm jealous! It's my dream to hunt elk out west in the high country! But , my dream involves my old Hawkins 45 cal traditional rifle.


----------



## TJay (May 14, 2019)

I went a few years back and used my TC Omega, 100gr Blackhorn 209 and a 460gr No Excuses bullet.  Worked for me!  I am a big fan of the No Excuses bullet.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 15, 2019)

Have you drawn a Colorado Muzzleloader Elk license?
It was my dream to hunt Elk in the Rocky Mountains with a muzzleloader. In my case the weapon would be a .54 Flintlock using patched round balls. I tried for several years to get drawn in New Mexico to no avail, finally life and work got in the way and I stopped putting in for the draw. Good luck.


----------



## NMH5050 (May 15, 2019)

Thanks. I think that I am going to buy a more modern inline gun.

I have been going to CO for the last 6 years mainly for deer with a chance at elk during 2nd season. This year I applied for a muzzle loader bull tag with a leftover cow option so either way I'll be going. DNR told me my chances are in the mid 80s to draw a bull tag in this unit. I think the area that I hunt I'll have a fairly decent chance to have some elk encounters during muzzle loader season. It helps that I have a friend out there who scouts a lot.


----------



## shdw633 (May 15, 2019)

I would look into a used Remington 700 Ultimate ML.  I have one that I picked up close to your price range and it's awesome.  I bought the gun to hunt with in the midwest as it is more accurate than a shotgun out past 100 yards in my opinion and I know of guys that shoot that ML out to 500 yards, though they do use a scope.  You won't be able to get a new one in your price range but I would be looking at gunbroker and other sites to see if you can find a used one close to what you're looking to pay. There is also a breech plug modification out there (I have one) that will allow you to remove the breech plug as well as shoot Blackhorn 209.


----------



## leoparddog (May 15, 2019)

There a quite a few In-Line ML in your price range.  T/C makes some good quality ones.  Since you have to use loose powder and you want an In-Line, highly recommend the BH-209 powder.  It is more expensive but cleans up well and you'll get probably the best velocity out of it.  

The No-Excuses bullets are top notch as TJay mentioned. You can get different sizes to exactly match what your gun wants to shoot.  My only quibble with them is that I think they are heavier than really needed.  If your new gun will shoot the lightest .50 cal weight (420gr)  well, then sure why not.  https://www.muzzleloading-bullets.com/shop/ 

For reference 437.5 grains is one ounce.  So their 420gr bullet is a close equivalent to a one ounce slug.   Shooting that a few times off the bench in a light weight gun is going to leave a mark.


----------



## TJay (May 15, 2019)

leoparddog said:


> There a quite a few In-Line ML in your price range.  T/C makes some good quality ones.  Since you have to use loose powder and you want an In-Line, highly recommend the BH-209 powder.  It is more expensive but cleans up well and you'll get probably the best velocity out of it.
> 
> The No-Excuses bullets are top notch as TJay mentioned. You can get different sizes to exactly match what your gun wants to shoot.  My only quibble with them is that I think they are heavier than really needed.  If your new gun will shoot the lightest .50 cal weight (420gr)  well, then sure why not.  https://www.muzzleloading-bullets.com/shop/
> 
> For reference 437.5 grains is one ounce.  So their 420gr bullet is a close equivalent to a one ounce slug.   Shooting that a few times off the bench in a light weight gun is going to leave a mark.


They will for sure leave a mark.  Before my trip I had to remove the scope from my ML and re-attach my irons and shoot 'em in.  Took eight rounds down range and that last one I had to muster everything I had to keep from flinching.  Now I want to book an elk trip!


----------



## florida boy (Jun 24, 2019)

Not trying to highjack this thread but has anyone ever used the powerbelt platinum bullets on elk ? I drew a muzzleloader elk tag for colorado this year also and my buddy that lives out there where we hunt has one set up for mule deer already but he hasnt used it on elk before . I personally have not had good experiences with the regular powerbelts on deer . I am on the fence with bringing my own set up with the Thor bullets but then I would have to locate powder and primers once I get out there ( flying ) . I have killed a few bulls in this area we are hunting with a bow and i know a long shot will be 70 yards . It is very thick .


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 24, 2019)

florida boy said:


> Not trying to highjack this thread but has anyone ever used the powerbelt platinum bullets on elk ? I drew a muzzleloader elk tag for colorado this year also and my buddy that lives out there where we hunt has one set up for mule deer already but he hasnt used it on elk before . I personally have not had good experiences with the regular powerbelts on deer . I am on the fence with bringing my own set up with the Thor bullets but then I would have to locate powder and primers once I get out there ( flying ) . I have killed a few bulls in this area we are hunting with a bow and i know a long shot will be 70 yards . It is very thick .



I would bring what my gun shoots best, the ones that give me the most confidence and if that's the Thors and I was comfortable with them I would bring those.  I don't think you will have an issue finding powder and primer in Colorado for your ML.  Personally I am not a fan of the Powebelts at all, though I have not shot the ultimates to be totally honest. I have shot powerbelts in all of my ML's and I owne Thompson, Knight, Remington and Remington Ultimate that I shoot.  In the end I have had more consistency with both Hornady and Barnes Bullets with Harvester sabots at this time though I am thinking about trying some new Parker bullets that are out now. BarnesAddict is more of an expert on these types of issue than I am, I would shoot him a PM to get his advice.  Going to be envious of your upcoming trip!!  Good luck!!


----------



## florida boy (Jun 24, 2019)

I have been waiting to draw this tag for awhile . I have killed several deer with the 300 gr. Hornady SST with the sabots but they won't allow them either in Colorado


----------



## florida boy (Jun 24, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> I would bring what my gun shoots best, the ones that give me the most confidence and if that's the Thors and I was comfortable with them I would bring those.  I don't think you will have an issue finding powder and primer in Colorado for your ML.  Personally I am not a fan of the Powebelts at all, though I have not shot the ultimates to be totally honest. I have shot powerbelts in all of my ML's and I owne Thompson, Knight, Remington and Remington Ultimate that I shoot.  In the end I have had more consistency with both Hornady and Barnes Bullets with Harvester sabots at this time though I am thinking about trying some new Parker bullets that are out now. BarnesAddict is more of an expert on these types of issue than I am, I would shoot him a PM to get his advice.  Going to be envious of your upcoming trip!!  Good luck!!


Thanks !


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 24, 2019)

florida boy said:


> I have been waiting to draw this tag for awhile . I have killed several deer with the 300 gr. Hornady SST with the sabots but they won't allow them either in Colorado



Did not know that, have you tried the Hornady FPB?  They are similar to the Thor I believe.  I have some but I haven't run them through an ML yet, I was thinking about running them through the Knight 50 this season.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 24, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> Did not know that, have you tried the Hornady FPB?  They are similar to the Thor I believe.  I have some but I haven't run them through an ML yet, I was thinking about running them through the Knight 50 this season.


I have some that I believe are 350 gr . I cannot hardly get them to load down the barrel in either one of my CVA's.  Haven't tried them in my Thompson yet .


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 24, 2019)

florida boy said:


> I have some that I believe are 350 gr . I cannot hardly get them to load down the barrel in either one of my CVA's.  Haven't tried them in my Thompson yet .



That's actually why I haven't tried them at this point because I'm worried about them not loading easily every time, not just every so often.  When you need to reload in a tripod or climber quickly you sure don't want to be fighting with your bullet to get it to load.


----------



## TJay (Jun 25, 2019)

I have some 300 gr Hornady FPB's if you want them, they don't shoot well in my ML.  PM me your addy and I'll send them to you.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 25, 2019)

TJay said:


> I have some 300 gr Hornady FPB's if you want them, they don't shoot well in my ML.  PM me your addy and I'll send them to you.


I sure appreciate it !


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 25, 2019)

Finding primer and powder shouldn't be an issue if you land in Denver.  Plenty of big box outdoor stores between the airport and the mountains (Cabelas, Gander etc.)  If you're landing somewhere else in the state, it shouldn't be a problem either but recommend calling ahead.


----------



## florida boy (Sep 28, 2019)

TJay said:


> I have some 300 gr Hornady FPB's if you want them, they don't shoot well in my ML.  PM me your addy and I'll send them to you.


Your bullets worked on the elk and bear . Once again thanks !


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 28, 2019)

Well let's hear the story!!!




florida boy said:


> Your bullets worked on the elk and bear . Once again thanks !


----------



## TJay (Sep 29, 2019)

Yeah let's hear the story!


----------



## florida boy (Oct 3, 2019)

The bear caught me off guard and walked up within 10 yards before either of us knew one another was there . She kinda broke and ran for a few feet then turned to take another look . I shot her behind the shoulder and it exited in the center of her chest . She was down instantly . After seeing the size and the amount of bears over the rest of the week I wish I woulda waited to use my tag . I watched a boar in the 500-550 range eating on an elk carcass that someone shot and lost . I brought my buddy back the next day and he killed a boar around 275 pounds pretty quick . As far as the elk hunting it was very tough . Very little bugeling and alot more hunters than in the past years . I seen 4 bulls and 7 cows hunting for 8 days from before sunrise till after dark . The last afternoon I accidently jumped a few elk in some dark timber close to camp . One cow stood up the hill barking ( never heard an elk bark before ) . After a few low calf calls she came looking . She was quartering to me at about 60 yards and I had a good rest so I dropped her right there . It didnt pass thru her but she expired pretty quick . As always it was a fun trip and the weather was nice . A few mornings got down to 25ish .


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 3, 2019)

leoparddog said:


> Lyman Great Plains Hunter - .54 cal. a .50 cal will do the trick though if you use the right bullet.  Hornady Great Plains in 385gr (.50cal) or Thompson Center Maxi-Ball is what I'd use.  Basically a big hunk of lead.
> 
> No matter what I'd be wanting at least 300gr headed down range and beware, many of those fancy skirted and pointed bullets won't be tough enough for Elk.
> 
> ...


Can anyone explain “why” no pellets, no sabots, no .45ML?


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow, I didn't know the no pellet rule.  ---though I have good ole BP grains.
I bought a ML without a scope just for CO....

One day I'll get there!


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 21, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Can anyone explain “why” no pellets, no sabots, no .45ML?



I think the no sabot rule is because they don't want 1000's of multi colored spent plastic sabots all over their public land that no one picks up.  The 45 rule is because they don't feel it's large enough for elk, like going after them with a 20 gauge shotgun. Not sure why no pellets, only that they do want to keep their primitive weapons season as primitive as they can and that 's why they get no scopes as well.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 21, 2019)

florida boy said:


> Your bullets worked on the elk and bear . Once again thanks !



Tell us about your experience with the FPB's.  Did they load/reload easy?  I still have some of these that I have been hesitant to try and would love to know what you thought about them


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Oct 25, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Can anyone explain “why” no pellets, no sabots, no .45ML?



Colorado takes pride in being a high hunting opportunity state.  The less efficient muzzleloaders are the more people get to muzzleloader hunt.  If they allowed long range muzzleloaders like New Mexico, Arizona, and other south west states a muzzle loader tag would be harder to come by than any other tag.  Especially since it is a rut hunt.


----------



## BuckskinBP (Oct 30, 2019)

I hunt traditional in Colorado. Buckskins and all. I use a  Traditions St.Louis Hawken .50cal with a 1:48 twist. For deer-bear I use a .490" round ball with 80gr 2fg or 70gr 3fg.  For elk, I am now forced to use a conical and so I cast 250gr lee REAL Bullets and push them with 80gr 3fg. and a lubed felt wad.

Don't think you need an inline. What it takes it guts & patience to use a real muzzleloader and go chasing after those elks


----------

